# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  BESTYTNITË- sillni këtu!

## Zana e malit

Te nderuar forumas!

 Per bestytnite flitet pak. Do te doja, megjithate qe, disa nga to qe i dini, te i sillni ketu, do te ishte me interes te dihen pasiqe edhe ato bejne pjese ne folklorin e nje populli.

Definicioni:
*BESTYTNIA-* _eshte besimi (bindja) se disa ngjarje te vecanta ndodhin ne nje menyre qe nuk mund te sqarohen (shpjegohen) nga arsyeja apo shkenca; bindja qe, ngjarjet e tilla sjellin fat te keq apo te mire!_

Une po sjell nje:

Thuhet qe, nese te rrezohet pasqyra nga dora, bie ne toke dhe ajo nuk thehet, atehere kjo ngjarje te sjell fat te mire!

******

Nuk do te diskutojme ketu per ate se kush sa iu beson, apo s'iu beson ketyre thenieve, POR ne kete teme VETEM do te sjellim bestytni nga vise te ndryshme!

Nga,
Zana e malit

----------


## Zana e malit

*Po te kaloi ndonje merimange e vogel neper trup thuhet qe eshte shenje gezmi, ai njeri do te gezohet (per dicka).*

----------


## bidita

Kur  te kalon perpara nje mace e zeze eshte hidherim,atij njeriu do ti ndodh diqka e keqe.

----------


## Hyllien

Zana eshte nje teme e ngjashme:
Veprime, gjeste te shoqeruara me komente popullore 

apo kishe ndonje qellim tjeter ne kete teme?

Pa perseritje shpresoj:

Nuk duhet ti presesh thonjte naten, sidomos te enjten me duken apo te premten (xhuma), as nuk duhen lare rroba kete dite....gjera te tilla thoshte gjyshja.

Ndersa nje dite kur po me *hapej goja* shpesh, dikush po me thoshte qe *te kane ngrene me sy.*  :kryqezohen:  ka ndonje copez te vertete ketu?

----------


## ArberXYZ

Kur te nget lemza,  thuhet se dikush po te permend.

----------


## Manulaki

> *Po te kaloi ndonje merimange e vogel neper trup thuhet qe eshte shenje gezmi, ai njeri do te gezohet (per dicka).*


do gezohet apo jo nuk dihet, por qe do guduliset eshte e sigurte   :pa dhembe: 

rreth njohurive te mia mbi bestytnite mund te gjeni ne linkun e sjelle nga SuiGeneris

----------


## ArberXYZ

Edhe te hysh ne shpi me kemben e djathte, apo te "perurosh dicka" me te djathten, perben njefare bestytnie.

----------


## Zana e malit

Nje nga bestytnite interesante eshte edhe kjo: 

*"Po erdhi laraska mbi pullazin e shtepise suaj, priteni se ju vjen ndonje mysafir ne shtepi!!!"*.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ~Geri~

Bestynite une per vete nuk i besoj .Ato jane gjera koti qe e bejne njeriu pesimist ne jete.jo po kaloi macja e zeze perpara do kesh ters , jo po te ra pasqyra sdo martohesh 7 vjet, jo po kaloi makina vdekjes kap kopsen me dore etj bestyteni te cilat kane rrjedhur nga mesimet pagane dhe eshte e pakuptueshme si zana e malit nje muslimane i beson ato.

----------


## Zana e malit

> Bestynite une per vete nuk i besoj .Ato jane gjera koti qe e bejne njeriu pesimist ne jete.jo po kaloi macja e zeze perpara do kesh ters , jo po te ra pasqyra sdo martohesh 7 vjet, jo po kaloi makina vdekjes kap kopsen me dore etj bestyteni te cilat kane rrjedhur nga mesimet pagane dhe eshte e pakuptueshme si zana e malit nje muslimane i beson ato.


~Geri~

 Qellimin e hapjes se kesaj teme e kam thene se NUK eshte ajo qe une te kuptoj se kush sa iu beson atyre, por thjeshte qellimin e kisha qe te bej nje koleksion te tyre si nje punim mbi folklorin popullor shqiptar me ate qe, forumistet do te sjellin shume sish (bestytni)!

Me sa shihet askund nuk kam permendur qe une vet i besoj, apo jo ato. E nese si nismetare e temes "akuzohem" per nje gje te tille, mendoj qe nuk eshte e drejte, sepse ne kete menyre ne kemi paragjykuar,  e edhe paragjyimi eshte i ndaluar ne baze te fese islame!

Selam,
ZeM

----------


## Preng Sherri

*Po të ju skuqet veshi do të thotë që dikush po fletë keq për Ty 
( me* këtë rastë nëse kafshoni flokun tuaj ai që është duke folur keq për ty në atë moment do ta kafshoj gjuhën e tij)
*Nëse të kruhet dora e djathtë do të marrësh para nëse e majta do të japësh*
Nëse të fishkellon veshi i djathtë ndegjon jë lajmë të mirë nëse i majti një lajmë të keq...
*Nëse fishkellon natën dreqrit do t'i thrrasësh me ardhë e me valzue rreth teje*
( Natyrisht që ti nuk i shehë ata)
Nëse mbanë në xhep një lëkurë gjarperi je i mbrojtur nga çdo bestytni

Nëse i lexoni këto që shkrova unë mos besoni në to ngaqë gjerat e tila janë përfolur në kohën e errësirës sonë të madhe: analfabetizmit!

----------


## Eagle

o Prenge Sherri, o personazhi ma i dashtun letrar i femijnise sime, miresena paske ardhe. shpresoj te jesh po aq i mencur sa preng sherri i kol jakoves.

pershendetje

----------


## Preng Sherri

> o Prenge Sherri, o personazhi ma i dashtun letrar i femijnise sime, miresena paske ardhe. shpresoj te jesh po aq i mencur sa preng sherri i kol jakoves.
> 
> pershendetje



Përshëndetje

Po, pasi që sot olitika shqiptare, andej e këndej kufirit po ka nevoj për kontributin e gomarit tim dhe për mua, mu dashtë edhe njëherë të kthehem në jetë... Një lloj sozie.
Sa u përket bestytnive ka disa: p.sh.

Njëra nga bestytnit e para është se; përse shqiptarët e kanë në qejfë me mbajtë kapelën e bardhë mbi kokë?
Thuhet që gjithmon kanë pas qejf me pas dikend mbi kokë..
Tashti, kur lindë fëmia në shtëpi i bukur dhe me sy të zinjë, që syri i keq mos ta shefë duhet një gjë të kaltër me ia lidhë në trupë.
Nëse lindë me sy të kaltër s'ka nevojë ngaqë është i mbrojtur nga bestytnitë e shumta...
 Nëse pall gomari tri herë është haber i mirë nëse pall pa ndërprerë është haber i keq.

Nëse sheh ëndërr bardhë e zi atë ditë do të të ndodhë një gjë e mirë nëse me ngjyra një lajmë i keq.
 Nëse në e¨ndërr shehë se të ka ra ndonjë dhëmbë do të degjosh të nesermen se ka vdekë dikush; nëse t'u ka dhimtë dhambi shumë vdes një i afërm për të cilin ke dhembje nëse nuk t'u ka dhimtë edhe aq degjon për vdekjen e një të njohuri...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Mami im thoshte qe kur te ha faqja vijne mysafire. Se nga e kishte degjuar, hajde merre vesh, por per cudi ...i dilte asaj. E kur e shihte qe i mbushja kolltuqe tavoline me libra e revista ...thonte ...po me kruhet faqja. E thonte kot...a plot  nuk e di, por me bente te ftilloja dhomen.  Sounds funny, por ndonjehere edhe koincidojne gjerat dhe kjo na ben qe tu besojme.

----------


## Gurracake

Pershendetje Zana e Malit. Keni emer te bukur  :shkelje syri:  Edhe une e kam nje Bestytnite, dhe i besoj shume, mbase me ka ndodhur ne jete.  Nenaplake e imja cdohere me ka bere me dije qe mos te ha dicka para nje gruas shtatzene, sepse do te dhemb syri. Me ka ndodhur dy here qe kam hanger kumlla  jeshile  ne autobuz. Prane meje ishe ulur nje grua shtatezene, e cila me shikonte me lakmi. Edhe pse me gjithe deshire doja ti afroj ca koka kumlla jeshile, nuk e bera, sepse burrin qe kishte ajo prane saj, kishte nje fanitje shume te vrazhde. Dhe me e keqja ishte se ai i fliste asaj me nje ton shume te eger, sa qe edhe une mora frike, dhe u mora krejt. As vete nuk e kam te kjarte pse u tremba ashtu.  Kur zbrita nga autobuzi ajo tentoi te me buzeqeshe, kurse burri i saj me shikoi me nje sy te shtrembur, sic kishe bere tere kohen. Pas ca minutave ja filloi te me dhembe syri, dhe nuk e kuptoja  kete dhembje qe me erdhi befasisht. Me vone me tregoi nenaplake, qe ekziston nje aforizem e vjeter e cila thote qe" mos te hajme dicka prane nje grua shtatezene pa i ofruar edhe asaj, se perndryshe do te dhemb syri"   

Ke pershendetje nga Zane e Legjendave, nese e njef.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Nje bestytni te ciles i besoj eshte syri keq,ose syqeni..kur pengohem psh shoh verdalle kush me pa me te keq,po ashtu njoh njeren qe po te pa pa ndergjegje po ama me syte tek ti e hengre,o do shkasesh,o do zihesh,ose edhe u semure...sa here qe me sheh i them mendjen ne mesim,mos ma humb ndergjegjen se me fike....

----------


## XH.GASHI

Kam degjuar per kete bestytni  kur hyne KIET- qejt ne oborr te gjith qohen ne kemb .

----------


## Kreksi

> Pershendetje Zana e Malit. Keni emer te bukur  Edhe une e kam nje Bestytnite, dhe i besoj shume, mbase me ka ndodhur ne jete.  Nenaplake e imja cdohere me ka bere me dije qe mos te ha dicka para nje gruas shtatzene, sepse do te dhemb syri. Me ka ndodhur dy here qe kam hanger kumlla  jeshile  ne autobuz. Prane meje ishe ulur nje grua shtatezene, e cila me shikonte me lakmi. Edhe pse me gjithe deshire doja ti afroj ca koka kumlla jeshile, nuk e bera, sepse burrin qe kishte ajo prane saj, kishte nje fanitje shume te vrazhde. Dhe me e keqja ishte se ai i fliste asaj me nje ton shume te eger, sa qe edhe une mora frike, dhe u mora krejt. As vete nuk e kam te kjarte pse u tremba ashtu.  Kur zbrita nga autobuzi ajo tentoi te me buzeqeshe, kurse burri i saj me shikoi me nje sy te shtrembur, sic kishe bere tere kohen. Pas ca minutave ja filloi te me dhembe syri, dhe nuk e kuptoja  kete dhembje qe me erdhi befasisht. Me vone me tregoi nenaplake, qe ekziston nje aforizem e vjeter e cila thote qe" mos te hajme dicka prane nje grua shtatezene pa i ofruar edhe asaj, se perndryshe do te dhemb syri"   
> 
> Ke pershendetje nga Zane e Legjendave, nese e njef.


Ti mire fort qe paske pshtuar pa henger dajakun prej atije burrit, do ta kishte paralizue edhe tjetrin sy me grusht po t'ia kishe dhen shoqes se tije kumbllen...
*****************************************
Nejse, tek ne thuhet nuk duhet te bejsh me gisht tregues  kurrsesi  ne drejtim te varrezave, e nese gabon duhesh patjeter te kaçish me dhembe gishtin e vogel derisa te ndjesh dhembje te madhe ne shenje pendimi...
************************************************
Nje grua qe i ka rregullat ajo kurrsesi nuk duhet te gatuaje e asesi te bagetine...

----------


## baaroar

Pak nga pak po me krijohet bindja ne vetevete qe ky "syri i keq" ndodh edhe tek une, ndikoj ne menyre te pavullnetshme tek te tjeret.
Per cudi kjo ndodh vetem tek femrat, te cilat ne shumicen e rasteve pengohen, rrezohen (1 rast rrezim nga shkallet) ose u bie dicka nga dora. (vetem kaq, jo me shume)
Une nuk para u besoj gjerave te tilla, por duke marre shkas ne rastet e shumta qe me ndodh ky fenomen i pashpjegueshem, si edhe duke vleresuar rrethanat kur ndodh rasti, me ben shume pershtypje.
Kam njohuri te mjaftueshme nga statistika dhe teorite e mundesive por perseri kjo gje me ndodh me duket e cuditshme...

----------


## Kristiano

Prit sa te gjej nje plake une,nqse si rreshton 100 bestytni te kam borxh une.

----------

